# Gustavo Díaz-Jerez



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Gustavo Díaz-Jerez (27 February 1970, Tenerife) is a Spanish pianist and composer.

A preeminent Spanish pianist and composer, Gustavo Díaz-Jerez earned unanimous critical acclaim for his performances of both contemporary music and the established repertoire.

His work may be defined as "algorithmic spectralism", integrating spectralist elements with mathematical processes.

Biography:
https://www.maghek.com/biography

Youtube Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn2Ky3X0Xqgh7s6281hQhlQ


----------

